# Warfield's chart on salvation



## reaganmarsh (Nov 28, 2016)

Greetings PB brethren, 

I've always heard of B.B. Warfield's chart on salvation, but never saw it before stumbling across it this weekend. 

So without further ado, here you go: http://turretinfan.blogspot.com/2008/04/warfields-famous-chart-on-plan-of.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 28, 2016)

A wee bit more readable:

https://goo.gl/4XvwzI

Let the page fully load.


----------



## Stope (Nov 28, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> A wee bit more readable:
> 
> https://goo.gl/4XvwzI
> 
> Let the page fully load.



Awesome, thanks brothers!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 28, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> A wee bit more readable:
> 
> https://goo.gl/4XvwzI
> 
> Let the page fully load.



Wow, that makes all the difference in the world! Thank you!


----------



## johnny (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone, these are excellent 

I don't know if it's my iPad or my iEyes but I'm still struggling to read these charts.
Time to go back to spec savers and get some new glasses.


----------

